# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Food Porn - Zion

## cec1

Delicious dinner on Saturday night at Zion . . . sitting at the Chefs Table (refer to menu to see what each item is):

----------


## Jim A

Awesome. I liked that the night we went, there were many more courses offered as part of the Chef's Table, but still looks fantastic.

----------


## GramChop

Oh my!  Zion always produces divine food porn. Merci, Dennis.  :Wink:

----------


## cec1

> Awesome. I liked that the night we went, there were many more courses offered as part of the Chef's Table, but still looks fantastic.



Other courses were available, Jim . . . our dinner was a menu that was pre-arranged for us.

----------


## amyb

Dennis, your Zion food pictures are superb.

----------


## ach449

Looks delicious Dennis!

----------


## cec1

> Looks delicious Dennis!



 . . . thank you!  and it was incredible!

----------


## Cwater

Never have eaten there.  Will do so in July

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Good venue, can't wait to return!

----------


## Chipper

Looks terrific Dennis! We went for dinner in July and was very good.

----------


## le_reve

Just... wow!

----------

